

Ask HN: Review my app - Wallet Garden - charliepark
http://walletgarden.com/
Hi all. This isn't a revenue-generating app, just a side project for me to work on my programming and to put something useful out there.<p>The idea is pretty simple: If your wallet gets stolen, you need to put your cards on hold ... but if you don't have your wallet, you don't know who to call. Wallet Garden solves that problem.<p>I'd love your thoughts and suggestions, if you have any. And I hope that, if you're traveling over the next few days, that if you lose your wallet, that Wallet Garden helps you out.
======
DanielStraight
How does this beat emailing the information to yourself?

~~~
charliepark
If you're on Gmail (or another web-based e-mail), it doesn't. In fact, one of
the "easter eggs" is that it e-mails you all of your data at the end of each
day, so you have a backup in your e-mail.

But, two things: 1\. If you're not on a web-based e-mail system, your info is
still going to be stuck, away from you. 2\. Have you e-mailed yourself your
card data? There's nothing to stop you from doing so, but I'm guessing you
haven't done it before. Perhaps by learning of Wallet Garden, you'll take care
of that? That'd be awesome.

------
tdoggette
It won't load.

~~~
charliepark
Curious. What comes up for you? It's loading for me.

